# 6 bay charger needed



## Riaz (3/9/16)

As title states. 

Currently have the Nitecore d4 but need to upgrade 

Too many batteries; too little slots


----------



## Vapester Steve (3/9/16)

https://www.atomixvapes.co.za/products/efest-lcd-luc-blu6-bluetooth-6-bay-charger

Atomix has stock

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz (4/10/16)

Reviving this thread. 

I see Atomix is out of stock. 

Any other vendors have?


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/10/16)

Riaz said:


> Reviving this thread.
> 
> I see Atomix is out of stock.
> 
> Any other vendors have?



@Riaz why stop at a 6 bay charger... there is a really nice 8 bay available.
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/accessories/products/new-gyr-falcon-8-bay-charger


----------



## Gizmo (4/10/16)

http://www.vapeking.co.za/efest-luc-v6-multi-function-6-bay-charger.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/10/16)

Gizmo said:


> http://www.vapeking.co.za/efest-luc-v6-multi-function-6-bay-charger.html



@Riaz this is the one I have and I'm very happy with it!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kaizer (4/10/16)

I saw this, but haven't tried it. Hoping to get others opinions on it before getting it.

http://www.houseofvape.co.za/product/esyb-s6-6-bay-battery-charger/


----------



## vaporize.co.za (17/10/16)

EFest V6 in stock..
http://vaporize.co.za/shop/efest-luc-v6-lcd-usb-multi-functional-charger/


----------



## zadiac (18/10/16)

Kaizer said:


> I saw this, but haven't tried it. Hoping to get others opinions on it before getting it.
> 
> http://www.houseofvape.co.za/product/esyb-s6-6-bay-battery-charger/



No specs, not interested.


----------



## zadiac (18/10/16)

vaporize.co.za said:


> EFest V6 in stock..
> http://vaporize.co.za/shop/efest-luc-v6-lcd-usb-multi-functional-charger/



Very good price

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## HouseOfVape (18/10/16)

Hi bud we have the EYSB S6 in stock if it interests you

http://www.houseofvape.co.za/product/esyb-s6-6-bay-battery-charger/


----------

